# People have been suggesting camping



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 27, 2016)

Recently, I've been getting a lot more suggesting to camp out instead of looking for a squat. It turns out it's a lot safer and a lot more peaceful and private. Just like with squat, I have no sure appropriate gear, but I need to expand my options and way of thinking for the sake of my survival and sanity.

I've been so dead-set on a squat because it's building. Even with all the risks of being in a building it's very familiar. I feel like I would safer in a building, but more experienced people have said the opposite. Based on what I've gotten a building attracts a lot of other people, as well. A forest isn't as attractive for troublemakers.

I don't feel like I need to ask "How do I camp?" That seems to be a matter of what I have. No tent. No sleeping bag. Not even a tramp.And, I'm usually in cities where the fields are a ways away. Like, right now, I'm in "Twin Cities", MN. I'm honestly more scared of camping than squatting but a lot more seems to go into one than the other. Anyone have any suggestions on... anything?


----------



## shred till yer dead (Mar 27, 2016)

Camp at minni haha falls park it's a good spot not far from public transport to downtown and I'm pretty positive that there is a really good army surplus downtown that haggles too so you could spange/busk to gear up


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2016)

Get on google earth if you are considering camping.

Then find a nice secluded spot near enough to civilization/productive dumpsters/public trans and anything else you like.

Before it gets cold in late fall, find a squat or other arrangement so you can avoid harsh mn winter.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 27, 2016)

Learn how to light a fire and learn how to bury your shit.
Oh a tarp and sleeping bag help too.


----------



## angerisagift (Mar 28, 2016)

go to Detroit . rumor is there r alot of abandon buildings there.dont come to colorado thou.


----------



## Mankini (Mar 28, 2016)

Ive camped in some of the quote unquote most dangerous neighborhoods in the US....Anacostia was one. There is a park there called Fort Dupont. Now, if you enter those woods you'll see evidence of tramps...Dont be dismayed. 200 yards in there was zero evidence of temporary lodging. Why? Because guys are only seeking the concealment of the fringes of the woods. They are not outdoorsmen. They are not modern day Daniel Boone. I think you get my point.

Rule #1: Penetrate any area deep enough that your average Joe Blow is too lazy to hike in that far.

Rule 2: Take the high ground. People take the path of least resistance. This means that if you have to scramble, climb, and crawl to get to your camp, you'll be completely isolated and virtually 100% safe from intruders.


----------



## angerisagift (Mar 28, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Ive camped in some of the quote unquote most dangerous neighborhoods in the US....Anacostia was one. There is a park there called Fort Dupont. Now, if you enter those woods you'll see evidence of tramps...Dont be dismayed. 200 yards in there was zero evidence of temporary lodging. Why? Because guys are only seeking the concealment of the fringes of the woods. They are not outdoorsmen. They are not modern day Daniel Boone. I think you get my point.
> 
> Rule #1: Penetrate any area deep enough that your average Joe Blow is too lazy to hike in that far.
> 
> Rule 2: Take the high ground. People take the path of least resistance. This means that if you have to scramble, climb, and crawl to get to your camp, you'll be completely isolated and virtually 100% safe from intruders.


I DONT THINK SHE IS a modern day Daniel Boone either . she has no gear and doesnt seem to want to work to get any. just seems to want to "fall" into a situation or squat that is already established. like city and communities r like please come and beg on our corners and let us build homes/buildings soooooooooo u can occupy and pirate electric and utilities from. plz come here cuz we need that sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit. LOL


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Mar 28, 2016)

National forests are your best bet for free campsites. Some areas explicitly allow it, in others you can get away with it as long as you are sneaky. 
Do be thoughtful. The woods can be just as dangerous as a sketchy squat, but for different reasons. Most of the dangers in the woods are easily avoided by having a good head on your shoulders and some knowledge. For instance, do not leave or cook food anywhere near your sleeping spot. It will attract wild animals such as bears. Know what snakes/plants jn the area are poisonous. Etc. Etc. Simple enough, but possibly life saving.
Your stuff probably won't get stolen and a meth head won't stab ya in the throat, nevertheless, there are very real dangers in the woods, so educate yourself.
Really, as long as you do your research, keep your wits about you, don't get in over your head, and use common sense, you'll probably be fine. 
You mention not having gear. You may not need much, but certain gear is a very good thing to have in the woods, especially when it starts getting closer to winter. Think of ways to get gear or make money to invest in some if you are serious about doing this long term. 
In summary; the forest is savagely beautiful and I am in love with her, but she can kill those who do not approach her with the proper respect and knowledge. Do that, and you'll be fine


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks to most of you for posting, so far! Based on all the gathered replies, camping seems like a better option - it's presenting itself as a lot less stressful than squatting.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Mar 29, 2016)

Go for it! The woods replenish my soul when I'm traveling. If I'm cold, wet, tired, and lonely, all I need to do is dip away from the asphalt and wander into the trees. Instantly heals me 
Really great for introverts, in particular. As much as I love company now and then, the sweet quietness of the woods gives me a certain energy and clarity that is difficult to attain when surrounded by 10 + dirty kids and some nosy cops, haha


----------



## moofasaorcasperorwhatever (Apr 3, 2016)

https://freecampsites.net/usa/ it has most of the free campsites in the us so ya good website usually you can stay for 14 days or longer


----------



## atlastalias (Sep 9, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> National forests are your best bet for free campsites. Some areas explicitly allow it, in others you can get away with it as long as you are sneaky.
> Do be thoughtful. The woods can be just as dangerous as a sketchy squat, but for different reasons. Most of the dangers in the woods are easily avoided by having a good head on your shoulders and some knowledge. For instance, do not leave or cook food anywhere near your sleeping spot. It will attract wild animals such as bears. Know what snakes/plants jn the area are poisonous. Etc. Etc. Simple enough, but possibly life saving.
> Your stuff probably won't get stolen and a meth head won't stab ya in the throat, nevertheless, there are very real dangers in the woods, so educate yourself.
> Really, as long as you do your research, keep your wits about you, don't get in over your head, and use common sense, you'll probably be fine.
> ...


Get yourself a pistol.


----------



## atlastalias (Sep 9, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> Learn how to light a fire and learn how to bury your shit.
> Oh a tarp and sleeping bag help too.


He wants to camp. He needs a tent, not a tarp.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## codycodnyk (Oct 28, 2016)

My first suggestion is get to know the woods you're camping in by going and hanging out for a while for a few days. Learn what parts get foot traffic, and what times/days. 
fires attract attention and you don't want that, unless you're legally camping and allowed to have a fire. Speaking of that, a yearly national park pass is like 80? Dollars and imo, 80 dollars is worth not having to worry about rangers asking for permits and finding good places to hide. But Idk the exact price.

or you could just use google maps and find the green areas. Nature preserves, random stretches of trees/bushes/lack of development in neighborhoods. Those places will have less police than actual forests unless they're blown up already. 
and look for signs of humans, like trash, cigarette butts, beer cans. The less of that the less inhabited and visited it probably is which is safer.
go off the trails, brush is good cover. Most people aren't gonna want to go through brush, because of ticks, thorns, poison ivy, snakes, random holes in the ground, etc. If its a pain in the ass to get too and looks like an unappealing path, you're way less likely to get caught. Having tall brush and bushes for cover is good. So is having gear that blends in with the environment.

besides the staying hidden aspect of it, how much you need to know really depends on how far you are from civilization and where you are. Stealth camping in a nature preserve in the suburbs where you have a whole town for resources and can easily get to town is a lot easier than being out in a national forest with nothing around but trees. 
so, if you're not familiar with backcountry camping, id do the gogle maps thing and find a private spot over going too far away from civilization.
id want a tent. Yeah building shelters is cool and fun but its not so easy to build a reliable one that won't fall over with some wind, much less stay dry and keep bugs out. 
good luck


----------



## Grubblin (Oct 28, 2016)

National Park passes are only eighty dollars a year but they only cover entrance fees. In national parks its illegal to park overnight or camp anywhere but the designated campgrounds and those campgrounds cost twenty six dollars a night, typically. National forests and BLM (bureau of land management) lands typically allow dispersed camping for free. I believe the limit on dispersed camping is fourteen consective days IN THE SAME SPOT. I capitalized that bc all you have to do is move spots and you're good. please check fire weather conditions for a burn ban before you have a campfire, illegal fires will get you busted faster than anything. hope that helps.


----------



## Grubblin (Oct 28, 2016)

Also national parks have more LEOs (law enforcement officers) per square foot than any type of small city or even major metropolitan area I've ever been to. more cops = more cop boredom = way more hassle. I've never been bothered by cops, anywhere except Texas, as much as I have been in national parks. Just my experiences.


----------



## outskirts (Dec 15, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> National forests are your best bet for free campsites. Some areas explicitly allow it, in others you can get away with it as long as you are sneaky.
> Do be thoughtful. The woods can be just as dangerous as a sketchy squat, but for different reasons. Most of the dangers in the woods are easily avoided by having a good head on your shoulders and some knowledge. For instance, do not leave or cook food anywhere near your sleeping spot. It will attract wild animals such as bears. Know what snakes/plants jn the area are poisonous. Etc. Etc. Simple enough, but possibly life saving.
> Your stuff probably won't get stolen and a meth head won't stab ya in the throat, nevertheless, there are very real dangers in the woods, so educate yourself.
> Really, as long as you do your research, keep your wits about you, don't get in over your head, and use common sense, you'll probably be fine.
> ...



Well said!


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 8, 2017)

MilkaNoobie said:


> View attachment 33013


Bear Grylls, eat your heart out.


----------

